# Indigo Tree Spider



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, this is my 6th blog and this one is about Indigo Tree Spider, an awesome spider that must be in your collection!

This species is extremely quick and very aggressive, I bought this spider about a month and a half ago, but eventually gave it too a friend (Which I regret a lot) I had it for about a week until I gave it too him.

I hardly saw it but when I did, me and my friend fed it a cricket and it came outta it's burrow and got it, a few minutes later I turned around for about 2 seconds and it was out of the box and ran across the bed aha.

I kept it on a heat mat for the week I had it and fed it 2 crickets, I gave this one a water dish also, these turn out to be nice looking spiders but extremely quick and aggressive from my experience with it, This spider is one for your collection if you like fast spiders  I got it for £14.99 at 2 inches big.

Thanks for reading, Luke.


----------

